# Mini-Riccia?



## grak70 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hiya. Can anybody identify the difference between these two riccia sp.? Is the smaller one the so-called "mini" variant or just a different growth form? The larger version is a propagation of a piece I bought about a year ago online. The variant with the fine branching is a wild collection from the San Marcos River in San Marcos, TX.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The larger one looks like the kind from Singapore that was going around a while back. There is quite a bit of regional variation with this species, and that's probably what you're seeing.


----------

